# 18.5kg Bluefin tuna from SIK



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello all.
My best to date was this Longtail Tuna out on the reefs just a 1km out from Scarbough.On hookup to a RAP10 trolled behind my Sabre baitcaster rod and Shimano Cruxis reel my first thoughts were a shark.I thought I'd be doing well if I had of been lucky enough to score a hit from a Chopper Tailor but as I thoght to mself this is a little bigger than a chopper.I was towed a further 2km toward Morton Island before I gained sight of what had me in tow.To my delight it was'nt a shark.
This is where things got a little messy as the Bluey went around and around while I was trying to stay upright.The 5kg braid got caught around the rudder so I had to make a quick desicion,cut or row?
Row it was,so off I goes back to Queens beach while the blue tries to go the other way.I made the 2.5 to 3km JUST.
I asked 2 guys on the beach fishing if they could help me drag the yak onto the beach as I had a large fish intow.They burst out laughing as they draged the boat to shore.I handed the rod to one of them soes I could untangle the line from the rudder upon which the blue took off again.Surprised and mouth agape the bloke handed me the rod to bring in the blue in about 20minutes and 2 runs later.
Buy this time a small crowd of onlookers had gathered to cheer and take phone photos.I was knackered but had a smile from ear to ear.
Cheers Tez.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Bloody hell Tez! You sure earned the right to such a big grin. What a mighty effort to land such a fish after coming so close to losing it. I'm amazed the tuna had so much fight left in it after being towed so far.

Most impressive!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Brilliant. I've always wondered if that was a viable option for "landing" a fish. I wish I could catch a tuna that I'd have to drag to shore. Excellent job. Grill or sashimi?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Every bit of the smile is deserved Tez. Brilliant effort on light tackle and with a SIK


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Amazing Tez 
Great effort in getting it back to shore


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tez a gold medal effort mate :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWBPEg0AAAxXgAASYAUAhBQAL+WfsCAASGqemiPRPU0aGTJginqeptAmAEM1CANxi/GyxBRrJsjx49VHIQkQ/aMY8XhahfWUQ/74JIpiQqPY7J5mVeUh0EAEVhJf4u5IpwoSDAniQaA=


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks all for the welcome and replies.

Douglas I only grill.Most I gave to a mate of mine who loves the things.

Funny enough I see too many Blueys when High Speed Spinning from the rocks as part of my other vise in life (Land Based Game Fishing).
So I'm only too aware of how hard Longtail Tuna can go.
I thought it was extra special being caught from such an unsteady craft.
Sitting still in the water to fight a decent size fish is very unnerving as touring yaks are not the best for fishing I have found out the hard way.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

what can one say    tommy


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

You star!! That is just sensational.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cheers to braided line!
Good story.


----------

